# Funnel Colours'



## len mazza (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi There,
Anybody no for sure when Shell changed their colours to red with a yellow shell?.

Len Mazza R621945.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

len mazza said:


> Hi There,
> Anybody no for sure when Shell changed their colours to red with a yellow shell?.
> 
> Len Mazza R621945.



View attachment 28397
(Thumb)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I left the "San Florentino" at on arrival at Greenwell's drydock, Sunderland on 7 January 1964. One of the jobs on the drydocking list (according to the Mate) was to repaint the funnel in the new colour scheme.


----------



## xieriftips (Jan 19, 2010)

len mazza said:


> Hi There,
> Anybody no for sure when Shell changed their colours to red with a yellow shell?.
> 
> Len Mazza R621945.


At the start of my first trip to sea in Dec '63 they were yellow with a red shell. By the end of that trip in Sept '64 they were all red with yellow shells.


----------



## Blade Fisher (Sep 10, 2006)

xieriftips said:


> At the start of my first trip to sea in Dec '63 they were yellow with a red shell. By the end of that trip in Sept '64 they were all red with yellow shells.


Anybody know why they changed their colour scheme?


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Blade Fisher said:


> Anybody know why they changed their colour scheme?


"Sea Shell" the story of Shell's British tanker fleet from 1892 to 1992 mentions the change of flag and funnel colours in 1963 but does not give a specific reason. It states....." a change of livery was perhaps a small thing , but to a sailor it was just as memorable - not least because, in many ships, the swithch created a temporary shortfall of red and a large surplus of yellow paint".


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I remember seeing a very old shell tanker in the late 60, where a large part of the shell, had been painted in freehand. Needless to say it looked a mess. Don't know if this was part of the change over or not. FOC flagged I think.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Was to bring it in line with its world wide corporate logo of a yellow "Pectern" on a red background or because it was a better representation of "Blood,Sweat and Tears"(Pint)


----------



## len mazza (Nov 29, 2009)

*Funnel Colour Change*

Hi,

This is amazing,I have browsing Helderlin,and finish up here with various reasons for the colour change,which I never saw here on Ships Nost'.

Len.

PS. Thanky yoy guys for the info' Happy New Year To You All.


----------

